# Interesting article on Eater today



## JBroida (Dec 3, 2012)

Thought some of you might enjoy this...

http://eater.com/archives/2012/12/03/attributing-sources.php


----------



## AFKitchenknivesguy (Dec 3, 2012)

Interesting. Between all the knives, food cooked, and recomendations on gear I might go to jail. I didn't cite them somewhere.


----------



## Johnny.B.Good (Dec 3, 2012)

Great read, thanks for posting it.


----------



## heldentenor (Dec 3, 2012)

I'm all for recognition being given where it's due, but I love food precisely because it's a tangible, community-oriented, and outcome-based (as opposed to process-based) pursuit that contrasts sharply with my bibliography-heavy day job.


----------



## ajhuff (Dec 3, 2012)

My feelings is much ado about nothing. I DO understands the misgivings from the Chef's perspectives, I do. But they are cooking for diners, who more or less don't care.

-AJ


----------



## Jmadams13 (Dec 3, 2012)

This truly hits close to home for me. As a baker, if I try a new bread, and serve it to my customers, I ALWAYS let them know the source of the recipe, and how/if I modified it or adjusted it for my baking environment or needs. Be it a Robinson, Harner, Rienhart, Silverstien, or even a Child formula, if someone asked, I will tell, or have the waitstaff mention. Some have become "my own" over the years after tweaking or modifying, but will always stay true to my sources. I wouldn't expect any less respect sent my way if one of my guys was to use something I came up with after they have moved on (has happened, without the respect, but also with.) I'll even note where the original idea, sourdough if I'm using something new, or even if I change mills for my flours or suppliers for the grain I mill myself. The original creator worked very hard to create something I wanted to replicate. Some disasters, some successes. 

Show respect where respect is due. Imatation is the sincerest form of flattery regardless. Just my .02

~joe


----------



## Chuckles (Dec 4, 2012)

What Chef gets credit for making one dish great one time? A Chef gets credit when the same dish is served at the same level of quality over time. This is why the Chefs in this article are well known. Any "recipe" can be stolen but if it can't be executed consistently, or to a similar standard, I think it would be insulting to call it another Chef's dish. How you beat a thief is to do it better every service. If you get beat at your own game is it really still "your game"?


----------



## quantumcloud509 (Dec 4, 2012)

I like cereal.

( I read the whole article too)


----------



## Chuckles (Dec 4, 2012)

Two bowls Honey Nut Cheerios today. Nw there's a recipe worth fighting over $$$


----------



## Salty dog (Dec 4, 2012)

Kind of a silly conversation. Wah, wah. Been going on since the second restaurant opened. Freaky looking dude has the right attitude. It will drive you crazy if you dwell on it.


----------



## stereo.pete (Dec 5, 2012)

Great article, thanks for sharing.


----------



## Chuckles (Dec 5, 2012)

I agree with Salty.



> Freaky looking dude



:laugh:


----------



## JBroida (Dec 5, 2012)

yeah... but his food is badass


----------



## Chuckles (Dec 5, 2012)

I believe it. And there is a reason there is no picture of me for an avatar!
No offense intended.


----------



## jmforge (Dec 5, 2012)

Interesting. Plagarism is, as a general rule, bad, but my question is this. Which chef hasn't seem a lot of these modernist recipes or techniques in the "pubic domain" because they are almost all published somewhere?


----------

